# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Onderzoek laten doen

## sirmike

Beste,

Graag zou ik willen weten of het mogelijk is om via de huisarts een onderzoek of serie onderzoeken te laten doen die je gezondheid in kaart brengt.
Bijvoorbeeld hartfilm, bloedonderzoek, diabetes e.d.
Ik wil eigenlijk gewoon uit voorzorg weten of ik gezond ben, maar is dit te regelen via de huisarts en word dit vergoed?

----------

